# Genetic Diversity



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I found this article to be very informative

The poodle and the chocolate cake


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When I click the link, it just re-opens the forum in another window?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry not sure what happened.
Hope this one works

Cake


----------

